# Rescued blind 9-10 day old pigeon



## Morgaine (Aug 6, 2007)

I am glad I found this group. First a little background... I am a full time mom and full time college student studying Environmental Studies. I have rescued and raised a number of different wild birds including a pigeon. Though the pigeon was eating seed already when I got it. It just needed sanctuary to gain strengh before it could fend for itself. It has successfully been set free, I have seen it twice and it is easy to spot becuause of very distinct half white wing. 

So my daughter braught home a baby pigeon that I know (thanks to this site) is 9-10 days old. It has been in our care for 2 days now. The left eye (when looking at the bird) is popped and was oozing. The right eye was swollen and for a lack of a better word does not look right also oozing. I flushed them with warm water and put neosporin on them and have done that after each feeding. The one "popped" eye has stopped oozing and looks good despite lack of an eyeball. It is sligtly sunken in. The swelling in the other eye has gone down but it still does not look good. You cannot see the pupil infact the eye ball has a brownish red tinge to it.

I am glad to hear that blind birds can adjust quite well. I am force feeding open mouthed but am going to try the ballon/syringe method. I do have a few questions?

At this age does the bird need heat? Does not seem to be an issue but want to make sure. The nest is currently a sheet in a box made into a bowl shape. The box is kept in my sons room which is the quietest room in the house. (We have a lot of other pet birds including noisy parrots) The bird seems warm enough. 

Second question what amount of food should I be feeding? I have been grinding wild bird seed in an old coffee grinder and then adding water. I have had to make it kind of watery to get it through the syringe which should no longer be an issue once I try the ballon method. 

Some good news, the little guy/girl is sitting on the bed with me cuddled up to my leg at the moment and for the first time (I know it has only been two days) is bathing! A good sign I think. 

Just on an informational note: I live in Medford, Oregon which is where the bird was found. The only wild animal shelter/sanctuary does not take pigeons or starlings. When I finish school and can afford property I plan on opening my own shelter that does not turn away ANY animal whether wild or domestic. All life is sacred. Thanks for listening/reading my novel (LOL), but I wanted to include all pertanent info. And thanks ahead of time for answering my questions.

Morgaine

ps I can take pictures and post if it is needed.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Morgaine and Welcome! Thank you so much for assisting this needy young pigeon. Pictures would be helpful, I'm sure.

I, myself, have two adult blind birds and one youngster that came in not too long ago. I'm still hand feeding the youngster, but the adults are completely self sufficient as far as eating and drinking on their own.

Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Might be a good idea to post a picture. I've seen a swollen eyeball on my blind bird Unie:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10825

...and it's one of those things where an infection can eventually get to the brain. Sure would be nice to know what it is and get a medication in there to stop it (systemically).

Anyhow, I'll make sure that Cindy knows about this one so that she can tell about her blind pigeon, Rae Charles, too.

Pidgey


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Pidgey said:


> Anyhow, I'll make sure that Cindy knows about this one so that she can tell about her blind pigeon, Rae Charles, too.
> 
> Pidgey


Yep! I spotted it Pidgey, thanks though for the message. 

Cindy


----------



## Morgaine (Aug 6, 2007)

*Pigeon pics*

Here is the link to the photo album with the pigeon pics. These were taken after a feeding and the bird was not cleaned up yet.



Some of the pics have captions explaining the eye damage.

Morgaine


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Welcome to Pigeon-Talk Morgaine.  

You & your daughter make a great team.  

In the event it does turn out that your new found friend is permanently blind, here's a link to one of my posts explaining how I helped Rae Charles learn where her food, water & grit were. She was an adult when brought to me so hand feeding wasn't an issue. 

This method has worked wonderfully for us.  
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=208215&postcount=14

Please keep us posted on how things are coming along.

Cindy


----------



## Morgaine (Aug 6, 2007)

Thank you. I will keep updates coming. I know about other wild birds but pigeons are a bit unique and different. I have raised wild finches and Blue Jays in fact I just released 2 Jays that fell out of the same nest. I have a number of pet birds including sun conures, Timnah African Gray, Budgies, and zebra finches as well as a bunch of other animals. we basicly live in a zoo! lol. 

I appreciate having the internet and groups like this to turn to when I am dealing with the unknown. Thanks for the help and I will keep in touch with updates.

Morgaine


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Morgaine,
You can also feed it Kay Tee Exact hand feeding formula. It's easy to work with and will save you the grinding time. As the baby gets bigger you can add the seed to it. Most feed stores carry the stuff and it is relative inexpensive. 

Margarret


----------



## Morgaine (Aug 6, 2007)

Ok I bought the Katee bird formula and fed it for the second feed of the day. Also got a different syringe and force fed the way that I am used to. I tried the balloon method but spent 45 minutes feeding and got almost nothing down. I have not completely given up on that method and will keep trying. 

Also they eyes look even better today. The swollen one is now able to close almost completely. I am hoping that they will be completely healed in a week. And the bird has displayed normal behaviors like cleaning feathers and calling to me when it feels my touch. He/she definitely recognized me as mom. 

A question about sexing... How do you with pigeons? Not that it is important just curios if we have a boy or girl. I will read the stories about the blind pigeon as soon as I can and thanks for all the encouragement.

Morgaine


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Morgaine, thank you for rescuing this baby. At his age, he probably is lacking some feathers so you may want to consider using a heating pad to help keep him warm. 

Also, I would use bedding other than a sheet under him. Sheets can be slick and he needs somehing that he can grip to prevent splay leg. A tightly knit towel or even a flannel sheet would be fine.

Good luck and I know you'll enjoy this little one.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks for helping this baby (and all the others you help!). Mrs. Bird is a tame pigeon I have who was found and raised by a wonderful couple, and she is blind in her right eye. It sounds like what you describe; the socket is just empty. It doesn't seem to bother her at all (though she can see fine out of the other eye). I hope your baby does well, and perhaps he might even keep the sight in his other eye. Even if he doesn't, he'll love life just as much as any sighted pij, especially with a family like yours.


----------

